# Bring back the 240! Nissan developing new sports coupe, redesigned 350Z



## 666666 (Jul 28, 2008)

For some time now, Nissan has been lacking in the entry-level sports car segment both here and abroad. The 350Z and Skyline/G35 have proven successful, but only to those able to afford the cost of entry, and although the upcoming GTR will redefine the iconic marque, its price tag will put it out of reach for the average enthusiast. Sure, the new SE-R is something, but it's neither sporty, a coupe, or – more importantly – rear-wheel drive.

According to Autocar, Nissan is actively developing a new sports coupe, drawing inspiration from the Urge concept that debuted at the North American International Auto Show in 2006. Since mechanical specifics are nil, the powertrain is open to speculation, and speculate we will. Ideally, we'd like to see a turbocharged version of the SE-R Spec-V's QR25DE sending power to the rear wheels via a six-speed manual (Nissan 250 anyone?).

The article also sheds some light on the next generation of the 350Z, which will share its profile with the current car, but will receive a variety of design tweaks to smooth out some of the more awkward elements (read: door handles, tailgate, etc.). The possibility of swapping out the current VQ35 V6 for the new VQ37VHR should also be on the table, effectively changing the name from 350Z to 370Z. Viva la evolution!


----------



## palema (Aug 7, 2008)

Ah 
Good 
Like it 
The United States and a good car ah


----------



## palema (Aug 7, 2008)

It is expensive, can not afford. 
Unfortunately ah. 
But still like it


----------



## aliac (Aug 18, 2008)

It is expensive, can not afford. 
Unfortunately ah. 
But still like it
__________________


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

please don't.


----------



## carry (Aug 14, 2008)




----------

